# Problem with manual mode



## Palantien (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking for help diagnosing why my manual mode doesnt work...shift over and nothing...crickets chirping...any ideas? A fuse? Bad switch?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Palantien said:


> Looking for help diagnosing why my manual mode doesnt work...shift over and nothing...crickets chirping...any ideas? A fuse? Bad switch?


Year, model, trim, mileage might be helpful...


----------



## Palantien (Nov 4, 2018)

2015 Cruze LT 1.4 turbo 25k miles
My fiance bought this car from a friend who buys them at auction wrecked and repairs them...there are some issues I've been chasing like airbag wires spliced horribly and a stumble when driving if you just lightly touch throttle...but right now I'm focused on the manual mode not working


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Salvage car. Electrical issues. Wow I'm so surprised.

Wheel speed sensors for the stuttering. Really just check the wiring and if they are actually plugged in, I doubt the sensors themselves would go bad. May even fix the manual issues.


----------



## Palantien (Nov 4, 2018)

Well I would think it would have codes for speed sensors...it's more as if the switch inside the shifter is missing or something...it should show on info display when in manual but nothing shows up...and no codes


----------



## Palantien (Nov 4, 2018)

Also, despite the salvage title its a beautiful car with no visual damage...it looks new...drives very nice...pretty flawless seemingly


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Palantien said:


> Well I would think it would have codes for speed sensors...it's more as if the switch inside the shifter is missing or something...it should show on info display when in manual but nothing shows up...and no codes


Only the ECM can light up the CEL. There could very well be a code. Sometimes the ECM will forward a code from another module but those are fairly rare.


----------

